# Unknown inexpensive honyaki nakiri



## Leo Barr (Jan 6, 2021)

The knife was quite cheap(plastic ferrule) I bought it about 7 or 8 years ago and it needed quite a lot of thinning - vey slow work to do on this steel it feels harder than ZDP 189 although that probable since the areas I have worked on have been so large due to thinning- a lock down project.
I have lost the details of the knife if anyone can identify it and the steel I would most appreciate it it takes & holds a scary sharp edge & now it should slip through almost any vegetable.


----------



## refcast (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks like takagi in blue 1 or blue 2


----------



## Leo Barr (Jan 6, 2021)

refcast said:


> Looks like takagi in blue 1 or blue 2


That could well explain why it has been so hard to work on if it is aogami 1/2 that would explain why it is so hard to work on I had to keep roughing up the course stones for them to do anything since they were tending to glaze. It could still do with more polishing to get a completely uniform finish it has been done entirely by hand so maybe another couple of years before it is totally finished.


----------



## refcast (Jan 7, 2021)

The maker passed away about a or two year ago, but he specialized in adzes, which are like hoes, except for rough shaping giant tree trunks. So his blades were really wear-resistant, because that kind of work would really dull a normal kind of edge. This kind of heat treat transferred to his kitchen knives, and is also why they are so thick. . . convex because that's the kind of grind that would work for the adzes. They also have a vastly different hamon compared to normal kitchen knives. Instead of soft only near the spine, they have a crescent shape. . . the 'softer' area is much larger.


----------



## Leo Barr (Jan 7, 2021)

refcast said:


> The maker passed away about a or two year ago, but he specialized in adzes, which are like hoes, except for rough shaping giant tree trunks. So his blades were really wear-resistant, because that kind of work would really dull a normal kind of edge. This kind of heat treat transferred to his kitchen knives, and is also why they are so thick. . . convex because that's the kind of grind that would work for the adzes. They also have a vastly different hamon compared to normal kitchen knives. Instead of soft only near the spine, they have a crescent shape. . . the 'softer' area is much larger.


Thank you for the interesting information it certainly has great edge retention I bet his adzes are amazing I would like to have an adze there is someone hatsurist that regularly posts amazing adze work on Instagram.


----------

